# New York Z car Club - tristate area z's check it out



## 72240z (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey just wanted to throw this out there for you guys. The OFFICIAL ny z car club, it is the brainchild of my friend is now up and running. There are already about 50 member from the whole tri state area. I'm posting it here because the forum just went up and the paper work just came through. I know there are a few north east and east coast z owners on here, I would love to see you guys participating.

There is some real talent already, lsx, bb twin turbos yada yada, fun stuff. The club in its infancy last summer was already frequenting car shows in ct, ny and nj so even if your a couple hours away come on over and say hi.

The forum has been up only a few days, the kinks are being worked out and there are only a few of the members signed up, give it some time though, it's going to snow ball.

Here is the forum.
New York Z Car Club • Index page

Here is the myspace, many member are above a certain age and don't really care for it but it's nice to have. Feel free to send a request if it's your thing. You can also see a couple member and event pics, it's just a taste though there is a lot more.
MySpace.com - NYZCC - 39 - Male - Rust Belt, New York - www.myspace.com/zorbny

A facebook is soon to come.

The more the merrier, hope to see some of you guys there. 
You can contact me personally if you have any questions, thnx


----------

